# aldi - what did you get?



## alecstilleyedye (24 Sep 2015)

for me:

lobster mitts
arm warmers
waterproof sock
drink tablets
for cycling son:

leg warmers
gloves


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2015)

How many threads are needed?!

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/garmin-edge-500-£80.188088/#post-3920926
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/offers-that-dont-exist.188140/#post-3920925
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/aldi-offers-from-24th-september.187697/
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/aldi-cycle-gear.187930/



Personally nothing, I buy branded cycling stuff elsewhere when it's reduced to Aldi prices!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> How many threads are needed?!


This question demands a separate thread, I think...


----------



## MontyVeda (24 Sep 2015)

I'll tell you later.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (24 Sep 2015)

I got a winter jacket - not the fancy one.... I thought I'd get too hot in one of those. I also got a waterproof jacket as spare.... I've had one for the last 3 years.....and they do a very good job.
2 × GT85 and 4 pints of semy skimmed milk.


----------



## Reddragon (24 Sep 2015)

I got 2 long sleeve tops, 1 winter jacket (cheaper one) gloves, base layers, hat and neck warmer. No excuses for not going out in the cold! Was disappointed that the waterproof trousers were not available.


----------



## Renmurew (24 Sep 2015)

I got a turbo trainer. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Sim2003 (24 Sep 2015)

couple packs of the sports drink tablets, 
rear strip light , 
easy fit lights for my back up bike . 

Clothes didnt fit me so that was poo.


----------



## ACS (24 Sep 2015)

2x Merino base layers to replace the 2 I purchased 3 years ago. Excellent kit for commuting in.


----------



## sight-pin (24 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> How many threads are needed?!
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/garmin-edge-500-£80.188088/#post-3920926
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/offers-that-dont-exist.188140/#post-3920925
> ...



Garmin's not branded? personally it seems to me that quite a lot of branded products are made in China etc anyway lol


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2015)

Clothing, where it's made isn't the issue, it's the fit and quality. Tbh for me, the aldi and lidl stuff simply doesn't offer the same feel as the brands I go for. And they also don't produce ladies clothing in larger sizes.

I've got a garmin 800 so why would I want or need a 500


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2015)

Nothing, nothing I need on the list. 
@vickster we are not all rich you know, me I have £19 a week to spend on stuff, and to some thats a lot.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Clothing. I've got a garmin 800 so why would I want or need a 500


Probably bounces better


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2015)

I only came back with a tube of electrolyte tablets and lobster mitts. I thought I'd give their performance winter jacket a go but they didn't have my size.


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Nothing, nothing I need on the list.
> @vickster we are not all rich you know, me I have £19 a week to spend on stuff, and to some thats a lot.


Fair enough but I seek out deals on clothing that is generally half price and thus actually not much more than the advertised aldi prices. I'd rather pay £30 for something that was £60 and justo able than £20 for something that feels like £20.

Nor do they cater in my size which is pretty crap. Normally that's a failing of castelli


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Probably bounces better


I don't follow


----------



## sight-pin (24 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Fair enough but I seek out deals on clothing that is generally half price and thus actually not much more than the advertised aldi prices. Nor do they cater in my size which is pretty crap. Normally that's a failing of castelli



I make you right about the size, most things are too big for me, mainly they are medium/large/xxl etc


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2015)

Lucky you


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Lucky you



Indeed.

It needs to have an X on it for me, even in Aldi/Lidl.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Fair enough but I seek out deals on clothing that is generally half price and thus actually not much more than the advertised aldi prices. Nor do they cater in my size which is pretty crap. Normally that's a failing of castelli


I wait till Aldi drop their prices, get the shirts for about £8, the L women's tops don't sell so much and apart from the neck perhaps being a bit tight (buff covers the first few inch anyway) fit me better than the mens, I have 2 winter shirts, 4 summer ones, properly about £70 in total on these items, this is over 3 season (didn't get any 2014), the winter Jacket is male, but quite long in the sleeve, I am not keen on the team kit they tend to sell in the spring, I think it has to do with not being in a team, but thats another can of worms.
I currently need a new tyre so have to forgo anything this time.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (24 Sep 2015)

I got another pair of their normal winter gloves (last year's got lost the day before a chilly London to Paris), and decided to try out the arm & legwarmers. Oh, and some Marmite too.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> I don't follow


I dropped my 500 a few times with barley a scratch, not sure the same could be said of the 800/810/1000 ext. never dropped my 705, but suspect it would break easier than a 500.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (24 Sep 2015)

I got two bottles of Brewdog Dead Pony Ale and I agree with Vickster, these should be made bigger.


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2015)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I dropped my 500 a few times with barley a scratch, not sure the same could be said of the 800/810/1000 ext. never dropped my 705, but suspect it would break easier than a 500.


My 800 has a silicon cover, sorted


----------



## sickboyblue (24 Sep 2015)

Light set and backpack cover.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2015)

Cider and wine (hee hee)


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2015)

2 bottles of chain oil, a usb-charging rear light, 2 pairs of wool blend socks and a lightset for a neighbour. Forgot to get waterproof overshoes.


----------



## Kaatje (24 Sep 2015)

Got myself a winter jacket (cheap one), leg warmers, base layer top and two pairs of gloves.

I take size small and usually these go quickly, so I snapped up the gloves in x-small. They fit perfectly which is a rare feat for gloves!


----------



## Leodis (24 Sep 2015)

Not sure what the fuss is about with Aldi kit, its expensive for what it is. DHB stuff is far better and usually cheaper. As the Garmin's sold out throughout Leeds within 3 hours I imagine its people bulk buying and flogging on eBay.

I did once buy a Craft or Crain who knows Gilet, it was a sweat bag.


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2015)

Leodis said:


> Not sure what the fuss is about with Aldi kit, its expensive for what it is. DHB stuff is far better and usually cheaper. As the Garmin's sold out throughout Leeds within 3 hours I imagine its people bulk buying and flogging on eBay.
> 
> I did once buy a Craft or Crain who knows Gilet, it was a sweat bag.


I don't think their or Lidl's food is much cop either (especially their fruit and veg) and no cheaper than the likes of Asda or Tesco. Tbf Lidl do a pretty good pain aux raisins locally if available and freshly baked. As @jefmcg can attest, I am a bit of a connoisseur of l'escargot fourré à la crème pâtissière   I'm yet to find one in the UK which beats a fresh lightly baked warm one from Pret


----------



## outlash (24 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> I don't think their or Lidl's food is much cop either (especially their fruit and veg) and no cheaper than the likes of Asda or Tesco. Tbf Lidl do a pretty good pain aux raisins locally if available and freshly baked. As @jefmcg can attest, I am a bit of a connoisseur of l'escargot fourré à la crème pâtissière



I have a customer who works for one of the largest fruit & veg importers in the country and she was telling me who gets the best quality produce. In order:

Waitrose
Sainsburys & M&S
Co-Op
Asda
Morrisons
Tesco, and not surprisingly
Lidl & Aldi at the bottom.

As always, you get what you pay for .


----------



## Total Longo (24 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Fair enough but I seek out deals on clothing that is generally half price and thus actually not much more than the advertised aldi prices.



Where do you get these deals, Vickster?


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2015)

The time taken in the supply chain is a big factor for fruit and veg, where the biggest impact on taste is freshness.

I had a conversation with a grower at a farmers' market.

He told me: "The carrot you've just bought comes from the same field as the ones I supply to Tesco.

"The difference is the one you have was pulled this morning, but the supermarket one will have been in cold storage for days or weeks."

The reverse is true for meat, a producer told me the supermarkets are generally unwilling to let a joint of beef age long enough.


----------



## vickster (24 Sep 2015)

Total Longo said:


> Where do you get these deals, Vickster?


All over really - often Evans, Sigma Sport, sometimes Wiggle, Probikekit, Cyclesurgery, Amazon. I usually stick with companies offering free returns with clothing. Track through quidco for a few percent cashback too and keep an eye out for discount codes


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Sep 2015)

I went into ALDI, looked the stuff which didn't trouble my whelm and came out again.


----------



## potsy (24 Sep 2015)

Gimp mask (cycling balaclava) and a box of Jaffa Cakes


----------



## FrankCrank (24 Sep 2015)

....pair of micro LED lights for 3 quid - do nicely on my folder........


----------



## Katherine (24 Sep 2015)

Tights. Merino base layer top. Over shoes.


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2015)

Spoked Wheels said:


> I got a winter jacket - not the fancy one.... I thought I'd get too hot in one of those. I also got a waterproof jacket as spare.... I've had one for the last 3 years.....and they do a very good job.
> 2 × GT85 and 4 pints of semy skimmed milk.


Do you carry 4 pints of milk when you cycle?


----------



## Crandoggler (24 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> I have a customer who works for one of the largest fruit & veg importers in the country and she was telling me who gets the best quality produce. In order:
> 
> Waitrose
> Sainsburys & M&S
> ...


Personally, I don't thinks this is true. Mainly because Asda food tastes awful, as does the Co-Op's to my untrained tongue. 

I'd hazard a guess that any difference is mainly a placebo for justification of the however many £'s extra you spent in a more expensive supermarket. 

I'll happily spend £20-30 a week less and eat Aldi/Lidl's food. As with any type of food, as long as it's cooked properly, it will taste absolutely fine.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (24 Sep 2015)

gavroche said:


> Do you carry 4 pints of milk when you cycle?



Sometimes, when I go to buy milk on my bike I have to carry it back, don't I?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2015)

Having half-decided that I needed a new, warm winter jersey and having gone to one Aldi that didn't have my size, I came home and then thought, ''You know what, you could always cycle to the Catford one and see whether they have your size.'' So I did. The posh pricy one - no danger of me ever getting too hot. So there!


----------



## Brandane (24 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> I have a customer who works for one of the largest fruit & veg importers in the country and she was telling me who gets the best quality produce. In order:
> 
> Waitrose
> Sainsburys & M&S
> ...


Hmmmmm; a lot can happen to fruit and veg between the supplier and the shelf though. 
I think my local Morrisons play football with the bananas before putting them on display; they are ALWAYS bruised when they ripen. Tesco on the other hand I have never had the same problem.
I once spoke to a Tayside strawberry/raspberry supplier and asked him why it was that despite him supplying both Tesco and Aldi, Tesco strawberries are tasteless excuses for strawberries while Aldi are more like those sold at the roadside in Tayside - sweet and much more flavour. His explanation was that Tesco freeze them sometime between their arrival and departure from their RDC, while Aldi get them straight out to their shops without having to store them frozen.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (24 Sep 2015)

Brandane said:


> Hmmmmm; a lot can happen to fruit and veg between the supplier and the shelf though.
> I think my local Morrisons play football with the bananas before putting them on display; they are ALWAYS bruised when they ripen. Tesco on the other hand I have never had the same problem.
> I once spoke to a Tayside strawberry/raspberry supplier and asked him why it was that despite him supplying both Tesco and Aldi, Tesco strawberries are tasteless excuses for strawberries while Aldi are more like those sold at the roadside in Tayside - sweet and much more flavour. His explanation was that Tesco freeze them sometime between their arrival and departure from their RDC, while Aldi get them straight out to their shops without having to store them frozen.


As someone who gets their berries direct from Tayside(via the Carse)..
Excellent berries and the farm supplies M&S plus another s/market..

I prefer the non uniform sized fruit from our local Lidl...

Almost all fruit now is selected by looks,shape and size, taste comes last I think.

and I forgot, I got coffee


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Sep 2015)

Syphilis. Which was a bit of a shock as I only went in for a couple of beers.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (24 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> I have a customer who works for one of the largest fruit & veg importers in the country and she was telling me who gets the best quality produce. In order:
> 
> Waitrose
> Sainsburys & M&S
> ...


It is a sad day indeed when we have to rely on outside rankings to decide whether or not a product is good. I also find it suspicious that the ranking here seems to correlate with perceived cost at said supermarkets.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (24 Sep 2015)

Brandane said:


> Hmmmmm; a lot can happen to fruit and veg between the supplier and the shelf though.
> I think my local Morrisons play football with the bananas before putting them on display; they are ALWAYS bruised when they ripen. Tesco on the other hand I have never had the same problem.
> I once spoke to a Tayside strawberry/raspberry supplier and asked him why it was that despite him supplying both Tesco and Aldi, Tesco strawberries are tasteless excuses for strawberries while Aldi are more like those sold at the roadside in Tayside - sweet and much more flavour. His explanation was that Tesco freeze them sometime between their arrival and departure from their RDC, while Aldi get them straight out to their shops without having to store them frozen.


You cannot freeze a strawberry and magically revive it without it turning into pulp. I don't believe that story.


----------



## User32269 (24 Sep 2015)

Came home from work and emptied my van after visit to Smithdown Rd ALDI in Liverpool:
*long sleeve tops
*bib tights
*waterproof jacket
*gillet
*helmet light
Nothing wrong with ALDI clobber!


----------



## Sim2003 (24 Sep 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> Personally, I don't thinks this is true. Mainly because Asda food tastes awful, as does the Co-Op's to my untrained tongue.
> 
> I'd hazard a guess that any difference is mainly a placebo for justification of the however many £'s extra you spent in a more expensive supermarket.
> 
> I'll happily spend £20-30 a week less and eat Aldi/Lidl's food. As with any type of food, as long as it's cooked properly, it will taste absolutely fine.



The fruit all comes from the same boxes the only difference is they get sorted and picked on the appearance and shape, So the fruit the likes of M&S and Waitrose have always looks better however it will taste the same because its from the same batch. I use to work for Malet Azoulay in Pinchbeck that distributed to all the big chains. 

Fruit is important for cycling so its ok to discuss this


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2015)

A turbo trainer and six bottles of Crabbies Alcoholic Ginger Beer............should be an interesting evening.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> I have a customer who works for one of the largest fruit & veg importers in the country and she was telling me who gets the best quality produce. In order:
> 
> Waitrose
> Sainsburys & M&S
> ...




Your customer is talking out of their turnip as far as I am concerned.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2015)

Marmion said:


> Syphilis. Which was a bit of a shock as I only went in for a couple of beers.



You should stop playing with the vegetables, or was it a bit of rump?


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2015)

fossyant said:


> Cider and wine (hee hee)



I lie. Red and white wine, compression base, merino base, socks and pasta sauce.

No Garmin 500's FORTUNATELY. Phew.


----------



## glenn forger (24 Sep 2015)

I congratulated the checkout bloke on the Halloween Zombie display and he stared at me blankly.


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Fair enough but I seek out deals on clothing



This.... You can get much better quality clothing than what ALDI or LIDL have on offer for less if you shop around.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Sep 2015)

The do as you likeys had stripped my local one bare within 3 hrs. I did get some bibs and an (impressively bright) LED light, and some GT86


----------



## Apollonius (24 Sep 2015)

Very impressed with the re-chargeable LED rear lights so got a couple of those. Tried out the drink tablets this afternoon and they are good too. Bought some cans of chain-cleaner as I am fanatical about a clean, shiny chain. The clothes look too warm for cycling in.


----------



## Crandoggler (24 Sep 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> This.... You can get much better quality clothing than what ALDI or LIDL have on offer for less if you shop around.


I'll keep blowing the Decathlon trumpet until I'm blue in the face.


----------



## Dirk (24 Sep 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> I'll keep blowing the Decathlon trumpet until I'm blue in the face.


They'd run out of trumpets when I went there - apparently, they only allocate two per branch.


----------



## huwsparky (24 Sep 2015)

The premium rear light is 100% a moon comet which is £25. Bargain if it lasts, mine went faulty after 6 months but I've decided to try another at this price. The light (when working) is a very good light and we'll worth the money.

Got a merinio base but it's a bit loose so hopefully they have some left in the right size to change it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2015)

Racing roadkill said:


> The do as you likeys had stripped my local one bare within 3 hrs. I did get some bibs and an (impressively bright) LED light, and some *GT86*


I only managed to get the GT85, whats improved in the GT86 


Crandoggler said:


> I'll keep blowing the Decathlon trumpet until I'm blue in the face.


Planet-X for my shorts, again when on offer, the on-ones do me, and usually for about £20/pair unless you get 3-for1 offers ect. I don't like Lidl/Aldi padding much, though nothing wrong with the material, I have some winter leggings (which only got used twice I think last winter), the pad is thin enough to wear over my shorts, though I think I might remove the padding this winter, tedious job though.

Quite a bit in the store tonight, though as usually sizes are a lottery, didn't have much ti,e, as I don't like leaving the bike near the current entrance as its wide and easy to nick the bike (they let me take the bike in) as I am only in the isles a few mins. I know lock ect...... my choice so don't get on, when they finish the new extension, it should be more secure as there will be doors, not an open gap.


----------



## Racing roadkill (24 Sep 2015)

GT85, GT86 is a car.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Sep 2015)

@Racing roadkill I saw no cars in my local store , a cherry picker outside though


----------



## cyberknight (24 Sep 2015)

Nothing
ATM doing 11 hour shifts most days, it isnt open by the time i get home .


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Sep 2015)

Couple of merino tops, couple of pairs of the waterproof socks (tried one on in the shop as I veer between size 8 & 9. Went for the bigger ones.

Couldn't care less if they're waterproof or not, they are the comfiest things I've ever put my feet into.

Backup winter gloves


----------



## Hyslop (24 Sep 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> I'll keep blowing the Decathlon trumpet until I'm blue in the face.


+1-Recently had occasion to contact their Customer Services regarding a sizing/returns problem,all sorted,with patience and efficiency inside a couple of hours.Superb,quite unlike a few such departments I can think of.Granted,I select my purchases carefully, but overall,given the price I pay,Im quite happy.I have one cycle item,a fluo jacket(the only fluo I own),I really only wear it five or six times a year and it does the job.


----------



## Jenkins (24 Sep 2015)

Just two of the Moon Comet clone front lights and a couple of the merino base layer tops.


----------



## Karlt (24 Sep 2015)

New shoes - one was an absolute sod to get the cleat on because the holes were too far away from the sole until I forced them forward with a couple of cleat bolts, couple of refIecty LEDy limb bands and a winter shirt. I have a fetish for cheap LED supplementary lights but I resisted.


----------



## rovers1875 (24 Sep 2015)

Two sets of the mock Moon LED lights (very impressed) and arm warmers for me and the better half. I liked the look of the winter jackets but after a serious argument (with myself) my sensible head won for a change and I didn't buy one (i have several some not even worn)
But must admit I have never had any problems with Aldi kit.


----------



## mick160 (24 Sep 2015)

I got the lobster gloves, some waterproof socks, reflective led bands. Wasn't really interested I anything else but I had a look at the cheap winter jacket and thought for 16 quid, I'll have it. Wanted a merino base layer top but no mediums in my local shop.


----------



## huwsparky (24 Sep 2015)

mick160 said:


> I got the lobster gloves, some waterproof socks, reflective led bands. Wasn't really interested I anything else but I had a look at the cheap winter jacket and thought for 16 quid, I'll have it. Wanted a merino base layer top but no mediums in my local shop.


I'm usually a large in clothing. Opened one up in store (large) and it looked big so bought the medium. Guess what, that's on the big side too. Maybe you could try the small, I wouldn't be surprised if it would be fine.


----------



## mick160 (24 Sep 2015)

huwsparky said:


> I'm usually a large in clothing. Opened one up in store (large) and it looked big so bought the medium. Guess what, that's on the big side too. Maybe you could try the small, I wouldn't be surprised if it would be fine.



No smalls either in my local, only L or XL available. May pop into another store if I pass one tomorrow.


----------



## outlash (24 Sep 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> Personally, I don't thinks this is true. Mainly because Asda food tastes awful, as does the Co-Op's to my untrained tongue.
> 
> I'd hazard a guess that any difference is mainly a placebo for justification of the however many £'s extra you spent in a more expensive supermarket.
> 
> I'll happily spend £20-30 a week less and eat Aldi/Lidl's food. As with any type of food, as long as it's cooked properly, it will taste absolutely fine.





Brandane said:


> Hmmmmm; a lot can happen to fruit and veg between the supplier and the shelf though.
> I think my local Morrisons play football with the bananas before putting them on display; they are ALWAYS bruised when they ripen. Tesco on the other hand I have never had the same problem.
> I once spoke to a Tayside strawberry/raspberry supplier and asked him why it was that despite him supplying both Tesco and Aldi, Tesco strawberries are tasteless excuses for strawberries while Aldi are more like those sold at the roadside in Tayside - sweet and much more flavour. His explanation was that Tesco freeze them sometime between their arrival and departure from their RDC, while Aldi get them straight out to their shops without having to store them frozen.





Yellow Saddle said:


> It is a sad day indeed when we have to rely on outside rankings to decide whether or not a product is good. I also find it suspicious that the ranking here seems to correlate with perceived cost at said supermarkets.





screenman said:


> Your customer is talking out of their turnip as far as I am concerned.



Believe what you like, i'm merely repeating what I was told. She works in the business, as far as I'm aware none of you do. Note the word _quality. _What happens after it leaves her company isn't in their control. What does make me smile is that you'll quite happily spend more than most of the public on bike stuff yet save a couple of quid on the food you eat. Skewed priorities?


----------



## Brandane (24 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> What happens after it leaves her company isn't in their control.


Which is more or less what I posted.


----------



## outlash (24 Sep 2015)

You're quite right, my apologies. Got a bit trigger happy on the multi quote I think .


----------



## Accy cyclist (24 Sep 2015)

I went into the nearby Aldi tonight to buy some beer and nuts. I thought i'd have a look in the cycling bit. I couldn't see any turbo trainers. They've either all been sold or they didn't have any to sell.


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went into the nearby Aldi tonight to buy some beer and nuts. I thought i'd have a look in the cycling bit. I couldn't see any turbo trainers. They've either all been sold or they didn't have any to sell.



Do not worry, they will be in fleabay soon.


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> Believe what you like, i'm merely repeating what I was told. She works in the business, as far as I'm aware none of you do. Note the word _quality. _What happens after it leaves her company isn't in their control. What does make me smile is that you'll quite happily spend more than most of the public on bike stuff yet save a couple of quid on the food you eat. Skewed priorities?



I believe in my own experiences, saving money is not a major buying reason for us, there are a few others in front.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2015)

screenman said:


> Do not worry, they will be in fleabay soon.


 
I wasn't after one, i have one already. Though i hardly use it. Turbo trainers are like exercise bikes.. useful but so boring.


----------



## screenman (25 Sep 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I wasn't after one, i have one already. Though i hardly use it. Turbo trainers are like exercise bikes.. useful but so boring.



My kids say that about forums.


----------



## Sim2003 (25 Sep 2015)

The rear light is great. Has a flash function too I didnt know about. The tablets taste the same as the high5 ones I use.


----------



## Spoked Wheels (25 Sep 2015)

Leodis said:


> Not sure what the fuss is about with Aldi kit, its expensive for what it is. DHB stuff is far better and usually cheaper. As the Garmin's sold out throughout Leeds within 3 hours I imagine its people bulk buying and flogging on eBay.
> 
> I did once buy a Craft or Crain who knows Gilet, it was a sweat bag.



Well, I don't entirely agree. With some aldi stuff yes, you would be advised to look more up market but for other stuff it makes very little difference. 

We are all different so what feels comfortable for you might not feel the same for me. Over the years I have bought many cycling items from Aldi and Lidl so I kind of know what to buy from them. I hardly buy cycling stuff from Liddle though,

I bought a couple of Gilet from Aldi maybe 4 years ago that I still wear quite happily. I have tried more expensive jerseys and failed to see the difference or at least failed to see something that made me think it was worth spending 6 or 7 times more. However, the bibs was another matter, all my bibs are now Assos and I'm happy. The first stop after Aldi bibs was Giordana something and then a Shutt Velo Rapide Pro which was rubbish, £86 down the drain, they fell apart in less than a year. 

I like the rain jacket they do, I have worn jackets that are 8+ times the price and I sweat in them just as much. 

I'm not a fan of their shoes though,

I have about 6 merino layers from them and never felt the need to go and pay more for an item that I feel comfortable wearing,

Talking to some club members about this same subject I came to the conclusion that people that talk negative about the Aldi cycling stuff in GENERAL, either cannot find the right size or they are after a logo that can tell them apart from the Aldi crowd


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Sep 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I went into the nearby Aldi tonight to buy some beer and nuts. I thought i'd have a look in the cycling bit. I couldn't see any turbo trainers. They've either all been sold or they didn't have any to sell.



Packed the wife off yesterday as I was in London.

Lacal store was full of cyclist ripping off wrappers and trying things on


----------



## Leodis (25 Sep 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> Personally, I don't thinks this is true. Mainly because Asda food tastes awful, as does the Co-Op's to my untrained tongue.
> 
> I'd hazard a guess that any difference is mainly a placebo for justification of the however many £'s extra you spent in a more expensive supermarket.
> 
> I'll happily spend £20-30 a week less and eat Aldi/Lidl's food. As with any type of food, as long as it's cooked properly, it will taste absolutely fine.



The problem I have with Aldi is their unfair purchase power over producers i.e. Aldi & Lidl both refused a guaranteed milk price per pint for farmers. I don't shop in Aldi near me because its rubbish, you spend an hour shopping then have to go to Sainsburys to get the other half of what you need because Aldi's range is so limited.


----------



## Crandoggler (25 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> Believe what you like, i'm merely repeating what I was told. She works in the business, as far as I'm aware none of you do. Note the word _quality. _What happens after it leaves her company isn't in their control. What does make me smile is that you'll quite happily spend more than most of the public on bike stuff yet save a couple of quid on the food you eat. Skewed priorities?



If it makes you feel any better, my bike is from Planet X and cost half of what it should do if it was a properly branded item, my cycle clothes are from decathlon and my water from the tap. There's no justification in my mind for spending over £30 more in Asda, Tesco or Morrisons. Let alone the extra it would be in sainsburys and waitrose. Surely saving money on essentials is a sure way of having a few extra readies for things you really want? I'm by no means poor, but I really do hate paying more for something than I should. Of course it's your choice, and if you enjoy luxury food, then crack on shippers.


----------



## outlash (25 Sep 2015)

Ah, we're into 'I'm not poor, but I'm not paying what I think are over the odds for the same thing' territory. Now tell me how many Pinarellos you can afford to buy ....


----------



## Crandoggler (25 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> Ah, we're into 'I'm not poor, but I'm not paying what I think are over the odds for the same thing' territory. Now tell me how many Pinarellos you can afford to buy ....


None.


----------



## Crandoggler (25 Sep 2015)

Actually that's a lie. Maybe 3, depending on model.


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2015)

My experience of Aldi and Lidls fruit has been poor, so if it comes from the same place, they are doing something to it once it arrives at the store. It might be cheaper, but that's no good if it ends up in the bin because it is or tastes rotten! Get a bad apple in a bag from another supermarket, you can take it back. I've never seen a customer service desk in Aldi or Lidl. And none of the stores are that close, so it would cost me more in time to take something back so it would just be binned. The worst thing I bought was a bag of prepared salad leaves from lidl, odd taste and not fresh

I can't imagine my average shop would be any less from Aldi than Asda or Tesco, well it might be because I can't buy what I want to buy, and that certainly isn't luxury food

Their Heinz ketchup up is as good as others however, but then it's no cheaper  in fact I think brands are often more


----------



## Bobby Mhor (25 Sep 2015)

outlash said:


> Ah, we're into 'I'm not poor, but I'm not paying what I think are over the odds for the same thing' territory. Now tell me how many Pinarellos you can afford to buy ....


If Aldi (or Lidl) did cheap Pinarellos, they would get called shite bikes too....


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Sep 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> Personally, I don't thinks this is true. Mainly because Asda food tastes awful, as does the Co-Op's to my untrained tongue.
> 
> I'd hazard a guess that any difference is mainly a placebo for justification of the however many £'s extra you spent in a more expensive supermarket.
> 
> I'll happily spend £20-30 a week less and eat Aldi/Lidl's food. As with any type of food, as long as it's cooked properly, it will taste absolutely fine.


I`m with you hardly ever do my weekly shop in the large supermarkets now and quality IMO is better in some cases at Aldi (don`tshop at LIDL too far away). Have saved fair amount of cash not buying brands end off. Anyways will be heading to ALDI to check out the stuff, it ca be abit hit and miss and i agree with Vickster, there can be better bargains on the end of line brands. Albeit some expensive stuff I have as not lasted at all!


----------



## Total Longo (25 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> All over really - often Evans, Sigma Sport, sometimes Wiggle, Probikekit, Cyclesurgery, Amazon. I usually stick with companies offering free returns with clothing. Track through quidco for a few percent cashback too and keep an eye out for discount codes



Yeah i've gone through a few of those myself (Evans, Wiggle, Amazon), got some decent deals from Chain Reaction and Tredz as well.

Thanks for the advice.


Brandane said:


> Hmmmmm; a lot can happen to fruit and veg between the supplier and the shelf though.
> I think my local Morrisons play football with the bananas before putting them on display; they are ALWAYS bruised when they ripen. Tesco on the other hand I have never had the same problem.
> I once spoke to a Tayside strawberry/raspberry supplier and asked him why it was that despite him supplying both Tesco and Aldi, Tesco strawberries are tasteless excuses for strawberries while Aldi are more like those sold at the roadside in Tayside - sweet and much more flavour. His explanation was that Tesco freeze them sometime between their arrival and departure from their RDC, while Aldi get them straight out to their shops without having to store them frozen.



Absolutely, Aldi fruit and veg has always tasted better than anything i've bought at Asda or Tesco.


----------



## howard2107 (25 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> My experience of Aldi and Lidls fruit has been poor, so if it comes from the same place, they are doing something to it once it arrives at the store. It might be cheaper, but that's no good if it ends up in the bin because it is or tastes rotten! Get a bad apple in a bag from another supermarket, you can take it back. I've never seen a customer service desk in Aldi or Lidl. And none of the stores are that close, so it would cost me more in time to take something back so it would just be binned. The worst thing I bought was a bag of prepared salad leaves from lidl, odd taste and not fresh
> 
> I can't imagine my average shop would be any less from Aldi than Asda or Tesco, well it might be because I can't buy what I want to buy, and that certainly isn't luxury food
> 
> Their Heinz ketchup up is as good as others however, but then it's no cheaper  in fact I think brands are often more


----------



## howard2107 (25 Sep 2015)

In Aldi's defence, my missus works for them, if you buy anything faulty, whether it is bike stuff, food or anything else, and it isn't up to standard, they will give you a no questions asked refund or replacement even without a receipt if its in the original bag, just take the bad ones back, Speak to anyone of the shop floor staff in store. They also honour their 3 year warranties as well, although you have to call a helpline (based in Leeds and staffed by english speaking people). They don't have customer service staff as such, because all staff including managers do all the jobs including customer service. this is one of the reasons Aldi and others are cheaper than the big sheds, no one is employed to sit on their a***s all day. They have just been voted the UK's number one supermarket, so they must be doing something right.


----------



## martinclive (25 Sep 2015)

Day late but plenty of stuff left - bought the usual good bits I have had before - base layer, winter and summer gloves the small rucksack (have one already and will keep for when that eventually falls apart) and 2 xGT85 for less that £40. Agree some stuff is good price some not so much for the quality but that applies most places..................


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2015)

Except I'm not going to spend 1-2 hours of my day taking an apple back  I haven't often been to Aldi but if Lidl is anything to go by they never seem to have enough staff on tills let alone wandering around available to answer questions. The seem to open and close the tills at will which is also extremely frustrating! If they want to save money, why not just have self service tills like everyone else? 

I'm sure many people have good experiences of them, I just don't and a minimal (if any) cost saving isn't worth my time. I only ever go to Lidl for a couple of things (as I say their pain aux raisins seem decent if available), if I've missed the bus from the tube station!

I like supermarket shopping to be hassle free and I want to be able to get what I want from a range, Aldi and Lidl simply don't offer that. 
And I certainly don't want to buy pork sausages that have been produced using lamb for the skins...major peeve with one of the two supermarkets a while back, luckily I read the ingredients (I don't lamb/sheep products)


----------



## howard2107 (25 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Except I'm not going to spend 1-2 hours of my day taking an apple back  I haven't often been to Aldi but if Lidl is anything to go by they never seem to have enough staff on tills let alone wandering around available to answer questions. The seem to open and close the tills at will which is also extremely frustrating! If they want to save money, why not just have self service tills like everyone else?
> 
> I'm sure many people have good experiences of them, I just don't and a minimal (if any) cost saving isn't worth my time. I only ever go to Lidl for a couple of things (as I say their pain aux raisins seem decent if available), if I've missed the bus from the tube station!
> 
> ...


 Fair points made there mate, i agree you can't get everything, and its not for everyone.


----------



## Gert Lush (25 Sep 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> I'll keep blowing the Decathlon trumpet until I'm blue in the face.



I really hate the way their website is designed. Puts me off buying stuff from there.

I got:

Garmin
Winter Jacket
Leg Warmers (as didn't have tights in my size)
Winter Gloves

Might go back tomorrow and pick up a ladies compression layer as they don't do small in mens. Also might try the gels/tablets.


----------



## gavroche (25 Sep 2015)

I haven't been yet. Will there be anything left when I eventually go?


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Sep 2015)

Remember that Aldi and Lidl have forced the other supermarkets to cut their prices to compete. I shop almost exclusively with them, with occasional forays into Sainsburys and Waitrose for items not stocked. I reckon at least a 30% saving, and the quality as good as the bigger supermarkets.


----------



## Slioch (25 Sep 2015)

I went to my local Aldi this morning with the intention of looking at the cycling stuff. I came away with 6 bottles of Chilean Merlot, 2 bottles of Pinot Grigio Blush, a couple of sirloin steaks and half a cucumber. I did manage to pick up a merino baselayer and a pair of winter gloves on my way to the booze aisle though.


----------



## claudbutler (25 Sep 2015)

I went to aldi looking for german mustard , they have english dijon and wholegrain came away with a front light [8.99] very bright.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Sep 2015)

Managed to pop down today , lots of stuff left in Swadlincote , but the garming thankfully was gone as TBH apart from the abilty to add heart rate + cadence neither of which i am bothered about its not a big upgrade from my 205.
Got 2 of the £20 winter cycling tops and the tool kit , which i am mightily impressed with although Mrs CK says she doesn't know what to get me for xmas now so it looks like it will vanish for a few months  
Had a look at the shoes and the sole seems a lot stronger than the previous versions so it might not crack across the footplate liek a couple of pairs i have had in the past but i didnt buy them as i have 4 pairs of shoes already !


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2015)

Various lights - all for backup as and when needed.

Couple of pairs of socks

Lock

Merino base layer


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2015)

screenman said:


> Your customer is talking out of their turnip as far as I am concerned.



She may not be, it's just that the company she works for is just one of the fruit & veg suppliers and take another supplier and the list would be reversed.

Even if there's some element of truth into it, how are the differences in quality measured. Is Waitrose quality 10% better than Sainsbury's and 75% better than Aldi? And is that relative quality reflected accurately in the price? Bollox it is. 

And FWIW I have an Aldi and a Waitrose within half a mile of each other and have used both to buy identical products. I can categorically say carrots are feckin carrots


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Sep 2015)

claudbutler said:


> I went to aldi looking for german mustard , they have english dijon and wholegrain came away with a front light [8.99] very bright.


Have they done another mustard specials? I must have missed it. (I like German/Swiss/Jewish style mustards.)


----------



## Schneil (25 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> My experience of Aldi and Lidls fruit has been poor, so if it comes from the same place, they are doing something to it once it arrives at the store. It might be cheaper, but that's no good if it ends up in the bin because it is or tastes rotten! Get a bad apple in a bag from another supermarket, you can take it back. I've never seen a customer service desk in Aldi or Lidl. And none of the stores are that close, so it would cost me more in time to take something back so it would just be binned. The worst thing I bought was a bag of prepared salad leaves from lidl, odd taste and not fresh
> 
> I can't imagine my average shop would be any less from Aldi than Asda or Tesco, well it might be because I can't buy what I want to buy, and that certainly isn't luxury food
> 
> Their Heinz ketchup up is as good as others however, but then it's no cheaper  in fact I think brands are often more



My complaint with Aldi fruit and veg is its the way its packaged. It;s smothered in cling film, so it can't breathe and is off by the time you get home.
I try go to my local greengrocer when I can. I pick what I want, it lasts longer and it's often cheaper.


----------



## Hyslop (25 Sep 2015)

As a matter of interest,what are the Aldi merino vests like?Some years ago,I bought a Merino mix jersey in the bike sale and it has performed really rather well,never seen them again mind you.


----------



## 400bhp (25 Sep 2015)

Schneil said:


> My complaint with Aldi fruit and veg is its the way its packaged. It;s smothered in cling film, so it can't breathe and is off by the time you get home.
> .



No it's not.


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Sep 2015)

The Moon copy lights if you like are bloody bright, grabbed one tonight but gonna grab another front and rear. Also grabbed some fluo gloves and arm warmers aong with GT85 , muc off etc. Still spent 40 squids


----------



## Smurfy (25 Sep 2015)

vickster said:


> Personally nothing, I buy branded cycling stuff elsewhere when it's reduced to Aldi prices!


You would be doing well if you could find the Specialized £50.00 RRP gloves for £7.99

https://www.aldi.co.uk/en/specialbu...mensladies-waterproof-lobster-cycling-gloves/

http://www.specializedconceptstore.co.uk/element-30/34611/2015equipgloveswinter


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2015)

I have no need for those however


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2015)

I hate the Aldi checkouts! I only buy a few items, usually a few bottles of beer, mixed nuts, beetroot, bananas and choc ices. I always get the one behind who wants to sit on your shoulder while you pay with cash. How come they don't do it to those who use a card to pay? They stand right next to you as if to say get a move on, you've had your 10 seconds allocated packing time. Their shop assistants are just as bad. If you give them change instead of a note they kind of shake their hands as you give them the coins, as if to say get a fecking move on ffs!! Get 'em in then get 'em out, should be Aldi's motto.


----------



## Katherine (25 Sep 2015)

Very friendly and courteous staff in Walkden.


----------



## Smurfy (25 Sep 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> I'll keep blowing the Decathlon trumpet until I'm blue in the face.


This year's Aldi bib tights look very similar to what Decathlon were selling a few years ago. Different this year as Decathlon seem to have deleted the front zip.


----------



## sight-pin (26 Sep 2015)

At least Aldi and Lidl do some good bike stuff, can't say i'm impressed with the range on offer at other supermarkets, it's mainly rubbish.


----------



## JMAG (26 Sep 2015)

I got the last Garmin in the shop at 8:30am, just ahead of a rather disgruntled gentleman. Also got a rain jacket and a packet of oat biscuits (hobnobs) for 35p (for the biscuits).


----------



## Blurb (26 Sep 2015)

2 cans of GT85, 2 sets of arm warmers (black), 2 "cycling shirts". Might pop back in a week or two to see if there are any reductions.
Would have liked the overshoes, but they were more like waders!


----------



## Postmanhat (26 Sep 2015)

Went in for the Merino top and workstand.

Came away with compression stuff, toolbox and yet another small, rear light, for just in cases.

Top Tip! Fan of the movie Tron and planning to go to a Sci-Fi convention? Save £££ by buying The Aldi compression top and bottoms.


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Sep 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> ... ! Get 'em in then get 'em out, should be Aldi's motto.



From what i can gather, that is the motto as far as their employees are concerned. They're timed to within an inch of their life!


----------



## Slioch (27 Sep 2015)

I wore the merino top on a century ride yesterday with a gilet on top. During the afternoon when the sun was out and things warmed up I didn't overheat at all, and then in the evening when the temperature dropped I didn't get cold at all. This is the first merino top I've owned and have to say I was highly impressed.
I also didn't get any nipple-rub, which was nice.


----------



## yellow bike (27 Sep 2015)

alecstilleyedye said:


> for me:
> 
> lobster mitts
> arm warmers
> ...


Going to day


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Sep 2015)

Good luck, both shops besides me have sold a fair bit of the useful stuff. On the subject of lights though, my rear has lost the small rubber cover for the charging point  Not a good start, hopefully not cause too much of an issue.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Sep 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> Good luck, both shops besides me have sold a fair bit of the useful stuff. On the subject of lights though, my rear has lost the small rubber cover for the charging point  Not a good start, hopefully not cause too much of an issue.



Wrapping the rear light in cling film will help protect the charging point


----------



## G3CWI (27 Sep 2015)

I wore my Aldi winter jersey for my early ride today. Pleased with it but...

I always hand wash my gear after a ride and the colour came out of the jersey very badly indeed - and this was with quite cool water. Be careful if you wash yours in a machine!


----------



## Andywinds (27 Sep 2015)

Nothing as I forgot about this completely.


----------



## glenn forger (27 Sep 2015)

Got the gloves in X-Large. Bloke ahead of me had a chainsaw and twelve cans of super-strength lager.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2015)

not been yet so nothing


----------



## blackcountrytone (28 Sep 2015)

I got 3 GT 85,3 muck off chain cleaner,3 chain oil , cloth's to small for me ,OH and 4 tin's of Baked Beans = Bean's ON Toast Monday,Bubble Bath Tuesday.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Sep 2015)

Slioch said:


> I wore the merino top on a century ride yesterday with a gilet on top. During the afternoon when the sun was out and things warmed up I didn't overheat at all, and then in the evening when the temperature dropped I didn't get cold at all. This is the first merino top I've owned and have to say I was highly impressed.
> I also didn't get any nipple-rub, which was nice.



Bought a merino top too. First one like you and was sceptical. 2 days commuting in from temps of 6 to 17 and warm enough for just a normal short sleeve top and gilet ( at 6 deg).

Still not smelling, which is a first for me with 2 day old baselayers.


----------



## Booyaa (29 Sep 2015)

1 can of GT85 and a couple of weeks shopping.


----------



## liambauckham (29 Sep 2015)

Forgive me for being dim but a merino top is a thermal baselayer right? i've been thinking of getting something like that


----------



## Wolf616 (29 Sep 2015)

liambauckham said:


> Forgive me for being dim but a merino top is a thermal baselayer right? i've been thinking of getting something like that



Yep, pretty much - and not just for the coldest days either as it has great heat regulating properties


----------



## liambauckham (29 Sep 2015)

Wolf616 said:


> Yep, pretty much - and not just for the coldest days either as it has great heat regulating properties



awesome think ill have to get me one of them.


----------



## Gert Lush (29 Sep 2015)

Went back and went with a medium mens compression top. Too short in the arms but fine in the body. Also got some of them tablets thingys.


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Sep 2015)

*Aldi... what did you get?*


MontyVeda said:


> I'll tell you later.


No Garmin, no gloves, no lights... not even beer, wine or some peculiar euro-meatball thing... but i did get a job!


----------



## Wolf616 (29 Sep 2015)

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## vickster (29 Sep 2015)

Wolf616 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that


That's a bit harsh!

Doing what @MontyVeda ? Hopefully fruit & veg QC as they need to fill that vacancy


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Sep 2015)

Wolf616 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that


it's better than nowt, and hopefully more reliable than my last few jobs turned out to be.


vickster said:


> That's a bit harsh!
> 
> Doing what @MontyVeda ? Hopefully fruit & veg QC as they need to fill that vacancy


I think I'll be responsible for testing their wines and beers.


----------



## Slioch (29 Sep 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> but i did get a job!



So the next time they get some cheap Garmin's in, will you be able to put some aside for your old muckers here on CC?


----------



## MontyVeda (29 Sep 2015)

of course!


----------



## User32269 (29 Sep 2015)

MontyVeda said:


> *Aldi... what did you get?*
> 
> No Garmin, no gloves, no lights... not even beer, wine or some peculiar euro-meatball thing... but i did get a job!


Was talking to a lad who works in Aldi today. He said it was a good place to work and they pay more than other supermarkets...but they didn't have waterproof over trousers...


----------



## liambauckham (30 Sep 2015)

had a skim through aldi last night..... they had thermal baselayers in every size imaginable except male medium


----------



## RoubaixCube (30 Sep 2015)

Been around to my local aldi just now.... the kit seems pretty decent!! they had a light set for £10 which i could buy from the £1 shop down the road though. there were a few merino jackets, baselayers, arm/leg warmers but their gloves didnt seem to be selling at all.

I Suppose when you live in the slum that is north london like i do (not out of personal choice i swear!) you just go around to other peoples bikes and take what you need or just straight up stab a few cyclists when you politely ask them to dismount and hand over their bike 

--Its depressing, disgusting and somewhat morbid i know But such is the reality that is North London. Unless you ride a bicycle all Leathered and kevlar'd up like Judge Dredd, theys goin be plenty of people out there who will mug you.


----------



## fossyant (1 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> That's a bit harsh!
> 
> Doing what @MontyVeda ? Hopefully fruit & veg QC as they need to fill that vacancy



Their veg is top at our Aldi. Better than Asda, Morris ons and Tesco.


----------



## MarkF (1 Oct 2015)

After 10 years service from my £1 shop lights, I upgraded to the £9.99 Aldi led ones, good light output (comparably) but poor fasteners/attachments. Bargain.


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> I Suppose when you live in the slum that is north london like i do (not out of personal choice i swear!) you just go around to other peoples bikes and take what you need or just straight up stab a few cyclists when you politely ask them to dismount and hand over their bike



I'm a South Londoner and would never live up North but some bits of North London seem ok, albeit fairly inaccessible not being on the tube and all up hill...I've a friend lives near Alexandra Palace, which seems an ok locale other than the hills! And Bishops Avenue in Hampstead would be passable as a place to live

I'm going to guess you don't live in Hampstead/Muswell Hill/Crouch End/Prmrose Hill/St John's Wood...


----------



## Elybazza61 (1 Oct 2015)

Didn't get anything this time but the better half got some of the padded tights and yesterday picked up some mitts from the previous promotion for £2.49.


----------



## rjb70Stoke (1 Oct 2015)

I got the tights, the winter jacket and the high viz "waterproof". The tights and jacket are really nice quality, very comfortable and the jacket is very warm. Also got the obliglatory can of GT85 while it was there.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> I'm a South Londoner and would never live up North but some bits of North London seem ok, albeit fairly inaccessible not being on the tube and all up hill...I've a friend lives near Alexandra Palace, which seems an ok locale other than the hills! And Bishops Avenue in Hampstead would be passable as a place to live
> 
> I'm going to guess you don't live in Hampstead/Muswell Hill/Crouch End/Prmrose Hill/St John's Wood...



I live not far from the spurs stadium


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> I live not far from the spurs stadium


Aha, your points are probably valid then!


----------



## Apollonius (1 Oct 2015)

I tested out the re-chargeable LED rear light on this afternoon's ride. The conditions were bright sunshine but with contrasting deep dark shadows in the shade - conditions that make me as nervous as fog does. Now you see me - now you don't. My companions said the light was conspicuous even in sunshine. Might be co-incidental, but we had no problems with close-passers or badly-behaved traffic. For £9 I think they are great - and very light too.


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> Aha, your points are probably valid then!



Hence my comment about not leaving the house unless youre kevlar'd up like Judge Dredd  30years ago this place used to be a nice area, Now its worse than hackney


----------



## vickster (1 Oct 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Hence my comment about not leaving the house unless youre kevlar'd up like Judge Dredd  30years ago this place used to be a nice area, Now its worse than hackney


Hackney has been partly poshed up, I'm not sure Tottenham ever will be....time to move?


----------



## RoubaixCube (1 Oct 2015)

vickster said:


> Hackney has been partly poshed up, I'm not sure Tottenham ever will be....time to move?



Well, If you're offering to rehouse me in a nice area highgate/Finchley or High Barnet would be nice! I want one of them houses with a small lit up driveways and small water fountain in the middle 

I think Tottenham will eventually be poshed up. Currently Haringey Council has been moving a lot of hipsters into the stamford hill area to combat the overpopulation of Jews there. Its only a matter of time before Stamford Hill collapses under the mass of self indulgent egos and the excess rolls down the hill towards Tottenham.

Its something that will happen eventually.... another 30years perhaps? Though by the time I'll probably have jumped country and emigrated overseas.


----------



## steve keay (2 Oct 2015)

Last week I got the lobster mits, a few gels to try and a winter jacket.but alas no Garmins to be seen.........went back this evening to do the weekly shop and what did I spy... a Garmin sat in the display case. Turns out they got theirs delivered late and I managed to snap up the last one


----------



## glenn forger (2 Oct 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> Currently Haringey Council has been moving a lot of hipsters into the stamford hill area to combat the overpopulation of Jews there. .



Say what now?


----------



## RoubaixCube (3 Oct 2015)

glenn forger said:


> Say what now?



U wot m8?


----------



## 3narf (3 Oct 2015)

I'm going this afternoon! Hoping to get a step ladder and some date & walnut bread.


----------



## 3narf (3 Oct 2015)

liambauckham said:


> had a skim through aldi last night..... they had thermal baselayers in every size imaginable except male medium


I hear ya... We always sh*t out first


----------



## 3narf (3 Oct 2015)

Slioch said:


> I wore the merino top on a century ride yesterday with a gilet on top. During the afternoon when the sun was out and things warmed up I didn't overheat at all, and then in the evening when the temperature dropped I didn't get cold at all. This is the first merino top I've owned and have to say I was highly impressed.
> I also didn't get any nipple-rub, which was nice.



I didn't know they sold nipple-rub!


----------



## 3narf (3 Oct 2015)

Accy cyclist said:


> I hate the Aldi checkouts! I only buy a few items, usually a few bottles of beer, mixed nuts, beetroot, bananas and choc ices. I always get the one behind who wants to sit on your shoulder while you pay with cash. How come they don't do it to those who use a card to pay? They stand right next to you as if to say get a move on, you've had your 10 seconds allocated packing time. Their shop assistants are just as bad. If you give them change instead of a note they kind of shake their hands as you give them the coins, as if to say get a fecking move on ffs!! Get 'em in then get 'em out, should be Aldi's motto.



I CAN'T ABIDE people who stand too near to me in queues. It makes me incandescent with rage.

I'm generally very easy going but I have to bite my tongue or I'll end up getting arrested.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 Oct 2015)

3narf said:


> I CAN'T ABIDE people who stand too near to me in queues. It makes me incandescent with rage.
> 
> I'm generally very easy going but I have to bite my tongue or I'll end up getting arrested.


Bugs me too..............and then you get the trolley nudgers. You are standing patiently waiting your turn and you feel a trolley getting dug into your back. I am sure these are the same people who probably tail gate you in their cars.


----------



## 3narf (3 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Bugs me too..............and then you get the trolley nudgers. You are standing patiently waiting your turn and you feel a trolley getting dug into your back. I am sure these are the same people who probably tail gate you in their cars.


Exactly so! What he said.


----------



## 3narf (3 Oct 2015)

And it's 10x as bad when the chimp standing one inch behind you smells like they spend all day in a '70s pub


----------



## Bobby Mhor (3 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Bugs me too..............and then you get the trolley nudgers. You are standing patiently waiting your turn and you feel a trolley getting dug into your back. I am sure these are the same people who probably tail gate you in their cars.


@Mo1959
I dunno, up your neck of the woods, you gotta watch for cars trying to come through walls


----------



## youngoldbloke (3 Oct 2015)

3narf said:


> And it's 10x as bad when the chimp standing one inch behind you smells like they spend all day in a '70s pub


I didn't think there were people like _that_ in Ciren.


----------



## 3narf (3 Oct 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> I didn't think there were people like _that_ in Ciren.



Admittedly, since I moved south, I've encountered very few!


----------



## 3narf (3 Oct 2015)

Even in Aldi's!


----------



## 3narf (3 Oct 2015)

I might get one of those Morinho shirts. Will it make me shout at doctors?


----------



## 3narf (3 Oct 2015)

I got a winter shirt for £9.99. I might go back and get one of the jackets.

Loads of stuff left; Cirencester cyclists are on the whole too posh to wear stuff from Aldi's!


----------



## glenn forger (3 Oct 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> U wot m8?



I said, why are you posting made-up racist nonsense? The council have nothing to do with where hipsters live, they are not combating anything and there is no over-population of jews. Explain to me how councils move hipsters about to combat jews.


----------



## RoubaixCube (4 Oct 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I said, why are you posting made-up racist nonsense? The council have nothing to do with where hipsters live, they are not combating anything and there is no over-population of jews. Explain to me how councils move hipsters about to combat jews.



And maybe you have trouble understanding Satire.


----------



## Pikey (4 Oct 2015)

Bought some of their el cheapo light sets as some fit and run constant lights for the rear of my trike, when she arrives. Surprisingly bright for five quid, should do the trick with a bright flashing one in between them.


----------



## Ron-da-Valli (4 Oct 2015)

I bought the turbo trainer from the Colwyn Bay shop ( not store!). Haven't tried it yet but it looks well made. Suffering with a bout of shingles at the moment, not been on the bike for about five weeks and counting!


----------



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2015)

Anyone else found the arm warmers too short ?
I got a pair for commuting ( lost the receipt doh !) and when i pull them up enough to reach the shirt sleeves i have maybe 2-3 inches of bare forearm so no good for me .


----------



## Glenn (10 Oct 2015)

There is still plenty of cycle kit left in the Newport, Shropshire store.


----------



## HertzvanRental (12 Oct 2015)

FWIW, I was in the store at Canterbury this morning. They have quite a lot of stuff there,including the Garmins.


----------



## glenn forger (12 Oct 2015)

RaveInAGrave said:


> And maybe you have trouble understanding Satire.



Ah. The Clarkson Defence.


----------



## Illaveago (12 Oct 2015)

I bought one of those bright yellow high viz shirts so I can hide in a field of oil seed rape.


----------

